#ubuntu-uos-convergence 2015-11-09
<LinuxLover> Camera still not working, right?
#ubuntu-uos-convergence 2016-11-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Low Graphics Mode Improvements | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22720/low-graphics-mode-improvements/
<hikiko> hello
<hikiko> I am going to start the hangout!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<kristbaum> Is my Audio not working?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I don't hear anything
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no sound
<LarreaMikel> no sound
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so can anyone lip rid :d and from a web cam stream as well :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h eh
<kristbaum> udsbotu: audio isn't working
<udsbotu> kristbaum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kristbaum> :D
<hikiko> sorry
<kristbaum> could have worked :D
<kristbaum> still doesn't work for me
<hikiko> give me a minute to restart it
<hikiko> nobody could listen it?
<willcooke> nothing here
<LarreaMikel> nope
<kristbaum> now its just the recording of before
<kristbaum> Will there be a new link?
<popey> lemme know if you need help willcooke
<willcooke> popey, is hikiko that might need assistance
<popey> oh, microphone problems
<willcooke> yeah
<hikiko> i am just trying to start a new hangout
<popey> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, its you :d
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Whats going on?
<willcooke> unlikely to be the hangout tbh, more likely mic settings
<popey> will need to update the links in summit, as I'm sure you know :)
<popey> yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, sound issues
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: Oh releh?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I meant to the fact that I am me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> we are all we
<ChloeWolfieGirl> In communist Ubuntu? SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what do you mean?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and Ubuntu isn't communist
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'm aware ubuntu isn't communist, but it sounded like you where saying "We are all the same" and just made me think of Communism x'D
<hikiko> https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/KdIFPhy46qPWc3_zzA0LLjkl7vtUj3tXNawjlv7DvNw=?
<hikiko> back
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uhmm is that a new just watching link ?
<hikiko> no
 * SebthreeBQM10HD doesn't want to go on the show ;d
<hikiko> the hangout give me a sec
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD:  Go live x'D
<hikiko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUMqSnlps1U watch now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, no your to young ;d  or are you
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: to young for what, I'm confuse
<hikiko> can you hear me?
<popey> nope
<LarreaMikel> no
<kristbaum> nope
<simosx> hikiko, I can't hear you (either the official or alternative URL).
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe just well type instead here :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if a video session isn't going to work right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> like the old says with open week
<SebthreeBQM10HD> days
<dholbach> maybe it's in your microphone settings? :-/
<popey> yeah, system settings -> sound -> input, and make sure it's not muted
<hikiko> heh I intended to show a video :s my settings seem ok
<popey> also inside the hangout window the cog icon at the top lets you pick an input device
<willcooke> hardware mic mute?
<hikiko> no
<kristbaum> SebthreeBQM10HD: Seize the means of production!
<hikiko> still?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> kristbaum: oh no
<kristbaum> hikiko no video and audio on my side
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kristbaum, I don't understand
<dholbach> the video is an Ubuntu symbol which I guess you put in there
<hikiko> the video is normal I turned it off
<dholbach> so it's probably just the audio
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kristbaum,  above for you
<dholbach> what happens if you plug and unplug your headphones?
<dholbach> (sometimes that makes it work for me)
<simosx> Probably you have multiple sources of input and the wrong is selected?
<hikiko> the headphones?
<dholbach> in the headphone jack
<kristbaum> SebthreeBQM10HD: it's an internet meme ;)
<willcooke> hikiko,  maybe we cancel today and try again tomorrow once you've got the audio fixed
<willcooke> popey, ^
<popey> +1
<dholbach> yes, that might be the best
<SebthreeBQM10HD> we  coul ddo like a text  thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<dholbach> I'm so sorry you had to go through this. :-/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what was the main thing you wanted to say about the unity 7 low graphics ?
<willcooke> but then anyone re-watching the video in the future won't know what's going on
<SebthreeBQM10HD> true
<dholbach> we can add a link to the real video link
<hikiko> yes I think it's better to postpone it if that's feasible
<dholbach> just change the session description retroactively
<dholbach> yes, that makes sense to me
<hikiko> I am sorry, I don't know why this is happening my microphone works
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hikiko it's ok things like that go wrong sometimes
<kristbaum> What slot will the session be in twomorrow?
<popey> hikiko: it's no problem, we can move it same time tomorrow?
<popey> is that convenient for you, if so, I'll move it now
<hikiko> sure popey
<hikiko> thank you
<popey> great, lets test it again before then and get it all working
<popey> super
<popey> np
<popey> refresh the calendar and you should see it moved
<willcooke> thanks popey
<hikiko> thanks popey :)
<popey> np
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Convergence Q&A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22718/convergence-qa/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<willcooke> hi all, please stand by!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<TeamConvergence1> This has great success??
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi bregma :)
<bregma> O/
<TeamConvergence1> Live stream is starting soon
<larryprice> yes!
<aikidouke> cheers. Hello!
<TeamConvergence1> much bad mic lol
<matv1> hey everyone
<willcooke> TeamConvergence1, is it clipping?
 * aikidouke is pronounced eye-key-dough-ooo-kay or just eye-key if you like
<TeamConvergence1> Why no women?
<dobey> there aren't no women
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey: >:c
<bregma> TeamConvergence1, I wish we could explain it, but there are experts addressing that problem in the industry as we speak
<dobey> (yes, that was a double negative)
<TeamConvergence1> apprecaite the response
<aikidouke> question - Are there any plans for a larger/workstation device? Something that is able to compete with MS surface line?
<larryprice> aikidouke, an all-in-one with a touchscreen, essentially?
<aikidouke> question - Are there any recommended touch enabled laptops that are recommended for testing?
<aikidouke> larryprice - yes, in that vein
<larryprice> aikidouke, i like that idea _a lot_
<dobey> lenovo yoga pro 2 i guess; or xps 13, which comes with ubuntu already too
<aikidouke> ty dobey
<bregma> both of those are excellent
<matv1> QUESTION what will devs that did clicks have to do to move to snaps. easy ways?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  When is ubuntu touch or personal I guess even,  likely to be based on Ubuntu 16.04 for real? I know it's being worked on slowly
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Snappy personal, will convergent apps be default or snapped versions of the current default?
<dobey> matv1: depends on how complex your app is i guess. simpler self-contained apps should be fairly easy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  When are most Ubuntu users likely to be  using a snap based install instead of debs as well?   Suggested to ask that here arlier
<larryprice> matv1: web apps are theoretically trivial, others will vary based on what they need to access
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION;  When is there likely to be a real graphical app store for Libertine in Ubuntu be that on the desktop or phone or tablet etc?  I know that's been a plan
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: really up to the app devs. for most of the core apps from ubuntu/canonical they should generally be converged apps
<aikidouke> oh...do I have to re-state my questions?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Classic question, when is Unity 8 likely to be the default on the desktop?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: When can we get clickable links in Libertine?  that's great we got copy and paste between native and libertine apps in a more recent ota
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey: I mean, Currently Rhythembox is the default audio app, this app isn't a snapped app, isn't designed for convergence, doesn't use the design princibles of unity 8 among others, will rhythembox be snapped and be default on personal, or will ubuntu music app be default on personal?
<larryprice> SebthreeBQM10HD, clickable hyperlinks that open up a web browser or something?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> larryprice, yeah so like in xchat gnome for example
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: the ubuntu music app will be the default on personal
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: i don't think any classic apps will be "default" under unity 8
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey: Ok, that's cool :)
<bregma> larryprice, SebthreeBQM10HD, clickable links require drag-and-drop support, which is in the backlog somewhere
<matv1> QUESTION: Will there be a more flexible way to deal with bg-processing for non-core apps and what will we need to do to get there?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  When is the Ubuntu touch 15.04 base, likely to go to 16.04 as planned, that's what I meant
<aikidouke> QUESTION: Are there any plans for a larger/workstation device? Something that is able to compete with MS surface line?
<aikidouke> QUESTION: Are there any recommended touch enabled laptops that are recommended for testing?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, ok well hopefully coming soon :)
<bqbq> As anyone asked why bq devices (e4.5/e5) can't run snaps?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bqbq, I don't know about that,but if so, I GUESS since hardware not powerful enough ?
<bregma> bqbq it's because the older kernels lacks required support for snaps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, feels like something is missing without the clickable links working
<bqbq> QUESTION: The support for bq devices (e4.5/e5) will stop as soon the platform moves for snap based?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD:  I don't think its about power, I think its about kernel version and how old the device is?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION;  Not done much with Libertine on the desktop, and not that much on the tablet either,  but  how is it really going to work betwen intel/amd hardware and arm,  and the differnet programs?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: You've had connections with Valve, at least when Steam first came to Linux, have you and Valve worked together any to make sure Ubuntu Personal will work as good, if not better for gaming?
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: it's just a container. on arm hardware, it's an arm container, on x86 hardware it's an x86 container. it doesn't do emulation itself. you could install qemu and run arm stuff on x86 or something if you really needed to though
<larryprice> bregma, we can hear you
<matv1> thats right :)
<bregma> re: graphical installer for Libertine: it's being integrated with the store app used for snaps, currently under development
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, right ok :0
<SebthreeBQM10HD> :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not o
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When snap happens, how will that affect devices ported by the community such as the N5, OPO, and FP2, will it be an easy switch over for porters, or will porters have issues to fix?
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: it should make some things eaiser, as porters will just need to provide a kernel snap, and maybe an android gadget snap in the store, for the devices, and then an image config to do the original flashing or something
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: but the same basic issues with libhybris and such aren't really going to change any
<aikidouke> thanks...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey Thank you :)
<aikidouke> QUESTION: How do we get connected with hardware updates?
<aikidouke> ahh - thank you again!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  When do you think more hardaware manfauctures be that phone or tablet,  and even mobile networks for that matter,  who may seriosuly go oh you know what we will try an Ubuntu device, or on contract? or got to have convergence etc sorted out enough first?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Snappy make Ubuntu look more appealing to shops and make it more likely to see Ubuntu in stores?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: This question will come up form people at times and oh I know or kind of question, but why exactly can't or won't Ubuntu Touch support Android apps? another two Linux based mobile oses I have in mind do
<dobey> willcooke: i think you overlooked this one: 14:19 < bqbq> QUESTION: The support for bq devices (e4.5/e5) will stop as soon the platform moves for snap based?
<willcooke> dobey, I think Kevin answered that re: JoeO will be making an announcement real soon now.
<willcooke> aikidouke, re: <aikidouke> QUESTION: How do we get connected with hardware updates?  - I dont understand the question, can explain a bit more?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  Once convergence is done enough for Unity, so phone, tablet, computer, right ok, but how would that work with other interfaces?
<dobey> willcooke: ^^ i think that's maybe about notification about when new hardware (phones/tablets/etc) is available?
<willcooke> dobey, I think it's one and the same
<dobey> i mean aikidouke's question
<willcooke> oh right
<willcooke> sorry
<aikidouke> oh sorry - spaced for a minute
<dobey> i guess "follow @ubuntu on twitter/etc"
<willcooke> ha, yeah, I was just looking for the web link for email spam :)
<aikidouke> dobey - I meant is there a mailing list for hardware/vendor updates related to touch?
<willcooke> (sorry for crying baby fx)
<dobey> aikidouke: not really. those tend to be more business announcements, not something on a mailing list. there's the ubuntu-phone mailing list, and you follow it for more technical stuff, though
<willcooke> SebthreeBQM10HD, @ "how would that work with other interfaces" how do you mean?  LIke other desktop environments?
<aikidouke> gotcha...ty
<mcphail> QUESTION: do you agree the significantly restricted app lifecycle on the phone (no background processing etc) has hampered the development of convergent apps which work across all form factors?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats the plan with frameworks to intergreat different services, music, messaging, photos etc and is there a timeline for them to be expected for users and developers?
<dobey> mcphail: i don't think so; any app that would need that would be hampered by the lack of a way to do it, regardless of whether it's going to be "convergent" or not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> willcooke, yeah like with other de's on the same system, maybe even apps thiking of it now, from other de's inside converged unity even as well
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: How do I plug my nexus 4 or bq Aquarius into my HDMI tele ?
<dobey> CoderEurope: nexus 4 you need a slimport cable. aquaris you can't, unless it's M10 tablet which has an HDMI port
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: On mobile devices, its stuck on Unity though really I guess?  but desktop still has choice
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Any change on the HUD (ChloeWolfieGirl 's question :) ) concerning convergence ?
<matv1> QUESTION: what improvements can be made (if any) to keep size of purite apps down. I have heard of a few apps that run into sizing limits when packaging and have to be stripped of feautures to be able to package them for ubuntu-touch
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: well, an all-snaps system would only have unity8 too, unless someone builds alternate versions of personal with snapped KDE or such
<matv1> or is that a clickstore issue only?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION:(might be a repeate question cos wifi broke) Now we have an app draw like the app lense, whats the plan for scopes, especially on the desktop?
<dobey> matv1: puritine was a weird problem and outsider; you don't need the puritine click itself to use libertine
<dobey> matv1: the puritine issue was that it's thousands of files being extracted, and it's 700 MB, and something would eat up memory
<matv1> dobey ah I see
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Is UbuntuTV now considered part of 'personal' concerning 'convergence ?
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<ddark> QUESTION: What are the status of mir with nvidia proprietary driver? Will we be able to use Unity8 with it?
<dholbach> have a good one!
<willcooke> thanks all
<matv1> thanks everyone
<LarreaMikel> thank you
<bregma> ddark, yes, soon
<willcooke> kgunn_, see q from ddark ^
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thank you all :D
<willcooke> kgunn_, ignore - bregma has it covered
<dobey> CoderEurope: TV isn't an actual product as of yet, but yes, it's always been something that would be built on touch/personal just like phone/tablet, afaik
<kgunn_> ack
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Great seession
<ddark> thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thanks ;0
<CoderEurope> man i had like 10 questions & there was 10 mins to go .. why did you quite ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not 0
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, ask on IRC instead
<Saviq> CoderEurope, we're not currently focusing on the TV interface, but when we will - it will be the same codebase
<bregma> ddark, we have a developer out on holiday who will be working on finishing support when he returns
<bregma> *that* soon
<mcphail> Thanks all. Sad I missed most of the session
<Saviq> CoderEurope, also, we had to finish according to schedule, ask your Qs and we'll try and answer here
<ddark> seems like really soon
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: You're not fast enough https://media.giphy.com/media/yXVO50FJIJMSQ/giphy.gif
 * SebthreeBQM10HD hopes for a quite interesting 2017 for Ubuntu Touch / Personal 
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, is that a curse as in "may you live in interesting times?"
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: I know but I was in the other UbuCon talk - so you cant do both unfortunately !
<matv1> haha
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, hopefully living in interesting times :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mcphail, there's a video
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: I stand with thee
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, I remember 2005 thinking  Ubuntu would take off a lot more on  computers, didn't happen,  well it did to some extent,  but yeah maybe this time will more with mobile etc, time will tell
<matv1> anyone going to Ubucon?
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 5 minutes left in this session!
<CoderEurope> not this time :(
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no, but should be going to FOSDEM again :)
<dobey> these times are too interesting already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well for those of us in the know and with the reasons why
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for aveage people nah
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 4 minutes left in this session!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: I don't think its going to TAKE off with ubuntu phone because apps, not soon anyways, but I believe that unity 8, snaps among some other things will make Linux on the desktop more viable and take a few people, then make way for Ubuntu Phones to become more popular :3
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 3 minutes left in this session!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, I think the like 15 year olds for example most of them, without the various  popular Android apps working,  no chance currently
<popey> matv1: i am :)
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 2 minutes left in this session!
<matv1> popey cool! all weekend?
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: eh, if you /need/ android apps, your best option is to do it on CyanogenMod, if not official android
<popey> matv1: yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, I don't need them, but most mobile users think they need apps from Google Play or Apple appstore , it seems these days
<matv1> popey ok i am trying for sunday as  i am pretty close-ish
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 1 minute left in this session!
<popey> oh nice!
<matv1> see u there
<popey> come and say hi :)
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: many people do need such apps
<popey> ya
<matv1> will do
<popey> \o/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, well depends on what wanting  to use a device for or not
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: well, it's not just about the phone itself. many devices that one connects to their phone, require android/ios apps to work
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- This session has ended.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: I think adding android support would be a big mistake long run.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that connect to the phoone such as ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, that's the general idea  that adding it quite soon before lots of native apps could be bad
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: fitness monitors, "smart" scales, etc etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, I think a lot of people use jolla phones with Android apps mostly rather than native
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/15/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: didn't sailfish back away from android support?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nope it still supports
<matv1> ChloeWolfieGirl agreed though
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: i don't think that many people use jolla phones :)
<CoderEurope> Which VPN is the best for Ubuntu phone ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, well enough, like iwth Ubuntu I guess, but no in main streame :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as  for Tizen supporting Android apps, well that's a differnet story
<dobey> but really, just being able to run an .apk doesn't solve most of the problems
<CoderEurope> Where do I get a UK power adapter for my friend's bq Aquarius phone ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> problems such as ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, uhmm pretty much any mobile chargaer hsould work with that with a uk plug
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, but yes bq only send the eu
<dobey> CoderEurope: any charger adapter you can plug USB into should be fine
<CoderEurope> Has anyone had battery problems & needed replacing the battery (bq aquarius) ?
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: problems such as push notifications, background processing, Google Play services, etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, and if you want a  eu to uk adapater, go somewhere from the main land, buy one in the air port and yeah,  I did that the other year on the way back from Brussels actually h eh, sinc was in a shop anwyay where was selling them.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or buy online more seirosuly if you really want one
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I think running apk's would be good as long as its not as easy as searching for the apps in the app store and installing
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: it is, you just need license to ship the runtime with your app.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, how do you mean? just general supp9ort, but no app store for them ?
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: but good luck getting WhatsApp to allow you to ship their .apk in a third party store
<CoderEurope> What di you think of todays UOS ?
<CoderEurope> ***sans /di/did
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well  Jola uses aptoide and then there's the offical jolla store, but also a load of random ones that could be used instead
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey: WhatsApp are in third party stores, such as APK pure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pluss the got yandex or whatever it was
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and people can do some hacking to get the real google play working on jolla if they really want it,  but  aptoide would be a bit dodgy beyound the offical store I guess for Jolla so hmm
<mcphail> A WhatsApp APK isn't going to work on the phone, anyway
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I just think it'd be bad if it where obvious, expecially because letting APK's work as they're meant to would lower the security of the device and would break feautes a considerable amount
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: and who put it there though?
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: the point is if they want to take on the task of packaging the runtime and their app into a .snap and uploading it to the store, why wouldn't they then just build a proper ubuntu app?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dobey: IDK, I assume they have some script for downloading free apps from the play store to host on there own?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mcphail, it would with support for android apps though, like we were discussing
<mcphail> SebthreeBQM10HD: no. It wouldn't. Not unless confinement was borked
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: it would run with limited functionality i guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mcphail, confinement sandbox? and I mean if Ubuntu touch officallly supported them, like how Jolla with Salifsh OS or even Tizen
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: I wanted to ask a question about 'hows the convergence revulution, going ?' but they quit on me ;-)
<dobey> err
<dobey> mcphail: ^^
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I prefer having instagraph native, then having instagram but as an APK, JS
<mcphail> SebthreeBQM10HD: I'd like that confinement sandbox for _native_ apps, never mind APKs
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: +1 x'D
<CoderEurope> Ghehe Ha ha HA :)
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: but to support it right, we'd basically end up shipping a cyanogenmod with google services. so why would we bother making an ubuntu phone OS at that point
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, indeed native app are usually better,  but if there is android app support or wine or something you know, may use that, if really wanting something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and not a good enough altearnative
<dobey> we wouldn't be getting any money from app store purchases, or in-app purchases
<SebthreeBQM10HD> native
<dobey> and it would remove any incentive to have native apps, because people could just run the android apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's the debate yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that peole would just mostly use andrid apps
<dobey> it's not really a debate
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and native apps would be more like eh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Wine is such a hastle that doesn't work to well without a lot of effort, so I think that'd be good, but if it worked fine and easy, with no effort, it would be horrible
<dobey> i'm pretty sure mark said explicitly that we want people to build apps for ubuntu, not to just use android apps on ubuntu
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: nice tunes atm ... http://ow.ly/NBH6306cHq9
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, true wine doens't always  work quite right, still about  luck, last time I tried, luck about if it works enouigh or not for that particualr program that trying in general
<mcphail> ChloeWolfieGirl: wine is easy. I've bundled games in wine in a snap. One click install...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, hence things like codeweavers crossover and play on liinux etc
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: yur popular this evening :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope:  Hahaha x'D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl is always popular in geek land ;D here
 * CoderEurope looks at the Nerd teddy ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mcphail: Wine and playonlinux are usually good enough by default, but some things work horribly and some things only work well with a good amount of effort
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyway  was in the  jolla channel the other week, and there was a guy who was like,  shame that many just use jolla phones for android apps now, but that he would use a native when a good enogugh one instad etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or usually a native
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: some how for some reason IDK why
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: yeah... they dont fit in as well and cause issues..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yeah a mobile platform that's a proper alternative relying to much on android apps, so uhmm no not quite tizen then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is  probably not the best thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I tried lots of android apps on my jolla phone with salifish 1.0 and  it seemed to work well enough for most htings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when I first got it
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I thought Tizen was 100% on board with shipping android apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, well need a app installed to then be able to install android app
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, I bought a Tizen Z1  last month on Ebay from India
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the first of the three Z phones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the cheaper as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, it's very much like Samsungs Android, but it's not Android, best way to explain it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so  I am  not so keen on it, since I want stuff that is differnet enough from ANdroid in general, well I like Remix OS to which is based on it
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: I've seen it, it looks horrible in my PO ;-;
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in your what? personal opinion ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, then the phones you buy hardwawre wise, the genra lloo on the outside, look like pretty much anyone elses samsung etc phone uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I like stuff that looks differnet enough hardwarewise in general to ideally
<ChloeWolfieGirl> samsung is not good at pleasing ui's
<SebthreeBQM10HD> apparnatly tizen smart watch is good, but well there's pebble and what not as well
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I meant tizen I haven't seen the hardware :P
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, well they can drop Android and just sell Tizen, and still get lots of sales I think, if they want to do that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's there like back up thing
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: thats there plan#
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, well the hardware looks like pretty much any Android samsung phone basiaclly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's a nice phone hardwareiwse, and os is ok, but yeah it's samsung so hmm,  to main streame like
<ChloeWolfieGirl> not great then but alright
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I  like differnet :)  or interesting differnet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> something could go main stremae and still be interesting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefox :0
<SebthreeBQM10HD> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I wish firefox os went mainstream, itd have been funny
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, there have been better Salifish OS phones this year
<CoderEurope> launchpad is taking ages to load for me today :(
<CoderEurope> That's it Rockwork : https://launchpad.net/rockwork
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, missed out on the Jolla C it seems, but will probably buy a  Intex AquaFish next year actsaully hmmm.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, the jolla phone when I bought one like two years ago, was already old hardware really not that great
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, uh  got to get the intex one from India again though, if going to get that or some where like that
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD: https://launchpad.net/rockwork for the Pebble-watch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, popey all into pebble, but no didn't crowd fund newer thing  a few months back, I didn't
<CoderEurope> in anlish ?
<CoderEurope> **english ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> newer pebbles
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pebble time 2 etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and  what not
<CoderEurope> right-oh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: only think I dont like about sailfish is that they're more proprietary then android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I didn't crowd fund those
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, in certain ways maybe so still, but it's a nice OS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, I bough a cheap Firefox OS phone from Amazon for about 50 pounds last year, looks nice :0
<CoderEurope> that means support shall be depreciating for the first pebble watch , probably :(
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no I don't want this o thing it's meant to be :0
<SebthreeBQM10HD> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: Nice :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, it looks really nice the OS, how it boots up etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, that phone is nice to the hardware  how it looks etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shame Mozilla gave up on it as a mobile OS really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but the mobile market is difficult
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: I liked the fox, but it looked like very old versions of android, like android before they tightened up on design
<CoderEurope> phone still operates, though on firefox phone ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it may have done, but  still looks nice to me
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: felt like they didn't even give it a chance
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well one less player
<ChloeWolfieGirl> like it FELT like they gave it half a year, then went, "Right, time to pack our bags"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> leaves Ubuntu and Salifihs to possibly go main streame
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and Tizen under Samsungs terms hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I mean to become a more popular 3rd player after, Apple and Android
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Ubuntu plz thank
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but even Microsoft have issues at trying to be that with all there money
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu why and not Salifish?  or tizen :d
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: What are some of the/your go-to appps on #ubuntuphone ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I wasn't asked, but Stallboard is one of mine :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and that fairy drawing program now maybe :d not joking, that's a good app
 * CoderEurope needs app-names in ubuntu-phone ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> stallboard is made by popey  and  I think ChloeWolfieGirl is a fan of the ironing with popey app :d a big fan!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, no you don't, just browse through the main store the  whole store and install what you want,  like I done a few times, not that much in there, compared to say android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, only take like an hour or so to do that
<CoderEurope> I haven't got an Hour spare !
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh and
<SebthreeBQM10HD> astorides
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there's a new asteroides app
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's awesome :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's done a bit differnetly from the standard asteroies
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: Podbird is my no 1
<CoderEurope> right-oh cheers.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the ChloeWolfieGirl app should be in there, and as the favourite of many guys :d
 * CoderEurope wonders if Aquarius can take a 200GB MicroSD card ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: x'D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, what the old bq phone?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 4.5 ?
<CoderEurope> the E5 Aquarius.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hm don't have that one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thought about buying with android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and putting ubuntu on myself
<SebthreeBQM10HD> after they stpped selling it
<CoderEurope> you cant help then :/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> before that was thinking of buying it at some stage
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I didn't really need that phone anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> got the 4.5 and the mx 4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and the hd tablet,  meaning to get f hd to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ubuntu tablet is awesome
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: podbird, ureadit, dekko, falldown, instagraph, ironing with popey, Machines vs machines, Match the color, Pockit, Telegram among with a few others
<SebthreeBQM10HD> more aewsome with the right kind of blueetooth keyboards
<CoderEurope> cheers.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, asterodies
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, stallboard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, Finger Painting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shame can't save images with that one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, and I liked  Mini Makes Forest Faires, since it reminded me of the awesome Tuxpaint :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you know Tuxpaint :) ?
<CoderEurope> its for kids.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the developer of that should put some sounds in I think, and  yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Tuxpaint is for kids yes, but it's awesome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> still awesome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, ah yes Tuxkart
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, that's been ported to touch quite a while ago
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so you can have that installed ot
<CoderEurope> you mean SuperTuxKart ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, TUxracer I mean
<CoderEurope> the one in the snow ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and ther's horn sounds and fun things like that you can find in the store to,  such as celebrate with fireworks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes the one in the snow
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tuxracer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> doesn't always open up right on my tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and  trying to control with the touch screen on  tablet or phone is uh, works better with bluetooth kebyoard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but give it a good
<SebthreeBQM10HD> go
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it' a nice port otherwise
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl mentioned dekoo that's in the main installer, but yes CoderEurope that's a good app to, well except for when I lose long emails
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but apparnatly that's more fixed now
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: I wish SuperTuxKart was on the phone x'D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also where's sent itmes hmm
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl:  clear skies :) http://www.raintoday.co.uk/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how about some
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Australlian weather :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes there's an app for that in Ubuntu touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it works well
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: if its not raining its not the UK
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is that useful to know the weather over there for me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I am in ENgland
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is it fun to know the eather over there sometimes, sure why not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, yeah sucks that going to have mostly bad wather now untill like May
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bad being mostly cold in this context, but yes that can be rain to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and wind and uh
<CoderEurope> looks like were the obly three still going ? - the ubuntu younger ones that is :)
<CoderEurope> **sans obly/only
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, I don't know,  how olda re you, actually curious about how old ChloeWolfieGirl is
<CoderEurope> IDK really.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: to old
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h eh I put that I was 86 in a channel earlier,  and said something about some guy being a bit to old in his 40 to  lbe into smart phones, he wasn't happy h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, for some reason I think your a younger one, but I could be totally wrong
<CoderEurope> it makes no difference, really.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> age not so much
<CoderEurope> we're all ubuntu_ists
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'm younger then 40 if thats what you mean?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope:  we all worship the book of Mark
<SebthreeBQM10HD> gender shoudn't matter that much as well, but generally don't get  that many women/girls into tech as well,  which is ashame
<CoderEurope> What the heck is a One Plus 3T ?
<CoderEurope> https://liliputing.com/2016/11/oneplus-3t-is-coming-nov-22nd-for-439-has-a-faster-cpu-bigger-battery.html
<SebthreeBQM10HD> another phone of theres I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nah I moved away to another distro more  in like 2010, but
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mobile won me back :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well didn't competlly give up on ubuntu channels
<CoderEurope> Is anyone on https://forums.ubports.com/ here ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: Yeah something to do with the lack of ability to ship some components of the original 3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyway if people like it or not, the interesting stuff is going on in Ubuntu now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> more so than other distros
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in general
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes it's since Ubuntu is commerial and such to, but what I just put
<CoderEurope> I was thinking about going to Tesco - but I am sure it'll be fine :)
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: I was wondering about headphones for the phone (?) - should I get any old eBay ones or what ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: Why are you asking me about headphone choices?
<CoderEurope> just wondering ? thought you may have a better set (?)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I wouldn't trust any under a £5, I usually get ones that cost £12+ just because they generally have good quality and less likely to break on you quickly.
<CoderEurope> okey dhoo.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> back
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> devices are great, untill charger fals out earlier on, and batterry runs out
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Welcome back SebthreeBQM10HD
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD: just looking at a wrist-watch https://liliputing.com/2016/11/matrix-powerwatch-charges-wear-thanks-body-heat-crowdfunding.html
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when it says 2% means its going to turn off about to
<CoderEurope> same with my lenovo :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, CoderEurope  I  don't follow the uhmm  what you put earlier CoderEurope  the word of mark?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I did get to meeet him this year though :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> chat to him breifly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> shook hands with him even :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> My battery in my laptop doesn't even work ;-;
<CoderEurope> I had to buy a new on off amazon.
<CoderEurope> did you know that canonical sell usb's on amazon ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, could I pm briefly?  or pm me even it's diffiuclt to get one up on tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uhmmm I was organisng an event the other week
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so got sent a load of ubuntu stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> including usb's in the end those weren't expected
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes the offical ubuntu 16.04 usb's
<CoderEurope> http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/UBUNTU-OPERATING-SYSTEM-SOFTWARE-VERBATIM/product/B00IWRDFTG?context=browse
<SebthreeBQM10HD> however turns out those usb's were blank!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, 50 or so blank ubuntu usb's yay
<CoderEurope> brback.
<CoderEurope> neede *oilet
<CoderEurope> sans /neede/needed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what happended to ChloeWolfieGirl ?
<CoderEurope> Apparently ubports isn't passed away .... https://redd.it/5cfso9
<CoderEurope> ***hasn't
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I didn't know about anything that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I just thought he did that when he had time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> marios
<CoderEurope> I've given $100 on patreon to marius from ubports
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on what?
<CoderEurope> patreon./paypal.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh  ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, where you from?
<CoderEurope> prefer not to say ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h  eh ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> aww we lost ChloeWolfieGirl it seems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or shes just gone away
<CoderEurope> still waiting over a month for my ubport stickers ;/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> stickers for it oh?
<CoderEurope> yeah - so expensive :(
<CoderEurope> $15 for a pack of four.
<CoderEurope> I hope these are hackable when they're introduced :) https://liliputing.com/2016/11/e-ink-japan-display-partner-epaper-screens.html
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD: still around ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, yep
<CoderEurope> all the channels have gone quiet from todays UOS...
 * CoderEurope shrugs :/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, I am still here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, i THINK  ChloeWolfieGirl is kind of to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but indeed stuff quites down
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD: Do you have to have a sim card to use Telegram messenger ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, what with Internet data?
<CoderEurope> no to register - a mobile number ?
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD: ello ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope,  I don't use telegram
<CoderEurope> k forget it then.
<CoderEurope> ha ! https://redd.it/5d4d2q
<CoderEurope> Seb
<CoderEurope> bye
<CoderEurope> o/
#ubuntu-uos-convergence 2016-11-16
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/16/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<CoderEurope> elopio: I'm doing this a_lot today: https://twitter.com/common_squirrel/status/795240102041710592
<CoderEurope> Hiya kristbaum o/
<kristbaum> Hi CoderEurope o/
 * CoderEurope waves
<hikiko> hi simosx :P
<simosx> hello hikiko
<hikiko> how are you?
<simosx> I mentioned the talk at ubuntugr. I hope they join.
<simosx> Doing well, how are you?
<hikiko> good :)
 * CoderEurope waves
<hikiko> hey CoderEurope
<CoderEurope> hikiko: het sup - you doing the plenary summary aswell ?
<CoderEurope> **hey
<hikiko> CoderEurope, I am not going to join the hangout on air but I will be on irc :)
<CoderEurope> hikko, right-h
<CoderEurope> Etherpad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1611-low-graphics-mode-improvements
<CoderEurope> 15 minutes to go ,.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIwI0zFEKqQ
<hikiko> thank you, CoderEurope
<CoderEurope> hikiko: high five o/
<hikiko> :)
<popey> hikiko: mic working today? :)
<hikiko> yeah popey ... funny thing is it was working yesterday too
<popey> oh!
<popey> good news then :)
<CoderEurope> hikiko:   Some music while we wait ? http://ow.ly/IePs306eJPJ
<hikiko> it wasn't muted or disabled and I could verify it works from the ucc
<hikiko> it was something related to the pulseaudio daemon, I couldn't restart it after kill
<hikiko> I purged the settings rebooted and yeah.. sound was back
<CoderEurope> just heard: https://twitter.com/linuxrants/status/798941265043693568
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Low Graphics Mode Improvements | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22720/low-graphics-mode-improvements/
<hikiko> popey, there are 8 minutes remaining, should I wait? I can start now if everyone agrees
<CoderEurope> hikko, sounds good to me ...
<hikiko> 6 to go :)
 * CoderEurope arrives by surfboard : https://twitter.com/i/moments/798650934842667008 :)
<hikiko> let's wait another couple of minutes and I am going to broadcast :)
<CoderEurope> 2 minutes to go .. why not start now ?
<hikiko> CoderEurope, people who start watching on the hour might be offset
<hikiko> let's wait 1 more minute :)
<CoderEurope> well you'll only have 45minutes then - not an hour - anyway the stream says it has started.
<hikiko> ok :)
<CoderEurope> I see you ...
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Can you put all of the launchpad pages for this in the etherpad please ? x-post...
<flexiondotorg> CoderEurope, https://launchpad.net/compiz
<simosx> Recent post about this, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/19/low-graphics-mode-in-unity-7/
<flexiondotorg> And here http://www.whizzy.org/2016/09/unity-7-low-graphics-mode/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> glad it's working this time hi
<teamconvergence1> hi is when we get this on desktop?
<flexiondotorg> It is in 16.04.1
<flexiondotorg> ANd 16.10
<teamconvergence1> Oh this is very good! Am thank you for the respond! :D :D
<flexiondotorg> teamconvergence1, It is automatically enabled if software rendering is detected.
<flexiondotorg> Or you can manually enable it.
<flexiondotorg> See the links above for details.
<simosx> My impression is that this is also in the original 16.04 (April) but was just announced much later.
<flexiondotorg> simosx, It has evolved since then too.
<CoderEurope> "So now ... " that as quick :)
<teamconvergence1> who is name of lady nice unity 7 low graphics mode presentation?
<flexiondotorg> The presentation is being given by https://launchpad.net/~hikiko
<hikiko> start on starting unity7
<hikiko> pre-start script
<simosx> QUESTION: How do I check if I am running in Low Graphics Mode?
<hikiko>     initctl set-env -g UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1
<hikiko> end script
<CoderEurope> I hear a soft murmur  in the background ...
<hikiko> ~/.config/upstart/lowgfx.conf
<Trevinho> simosx: echo $UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE has to be unset
<flexiondotorg> simosx, See if the UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE environment variable is set to 1.
<hikiko> UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1 unity --replace ccp&
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, o/
<hikiko> /etc/compizconfig/unity-lowgfx.ini
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Are those Warby Parker glasses you are wearing ? Where can I get them ? #random
<flexiondotorg> hikiko, Thanks :-)
<CoderEurope> bye all
<hikiko> thank you everyone for attending the meeting
<hikiko> CoderEurope, no :)
<hikiko> :p
<CoderEurope> hikko, no problem.
<hikiko> have a nice evening!
<simosx> Thanks for the presentation!
<iovi> Thanks for the  presentation !!
<hikiko> thanks :)
<teamconvergence1> Was interesting session very. Appreciate the presentation.
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 5 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 4 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 3 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 2 minutes left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- 1 minute left in this session!
-udsbotu:#ubuntu-uos-convergence- This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/16/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
